# One of the best sounding cars i have done so far :) 06 G35 Coupe



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hey guys...well, i finally had the chance to do a proper SQ install in a G35, a car that i have worked on over 40 times in the last three years lol...and i am happy to say that, with some tuning help from Dingaling, this car turned out to be one of the bets sounding cars i have ever done to this date, maybe the best, definetly top three 

It will be at Marv's if anyone is interested hehe...

the goals:

1. Superb sound quality
2. maintain a lowkey and stealthy appearance.

the signal chain starts with a clarion DRZ9255 cd player, whcih is linked to a 6 disc clarion changer. it is installed in the stock location via the JDM double din finisher:










the front stage is a pair of Seas Lotus Reference 6.5" two way components, for hte midbass, the stock door location was considered, but we felt that the stock door, with its big piece of plastic, is too prone to rattles and buzzing, even with significant amounts of dampening in it, infact, this particular car, has dampening in the doors on both sides, and still exhibited plenty of buzzing in particuar frequencies...annoying to say the least 

so I made a pair of kick panels for him. I deviated from my usual kick panel deisgn for G/Zs, and instead, extended the mold from the factory kick panel down and outoward, to give a much larger back mold, this gives the kick much more internal air space and also can aim it more axis without taking up as room.

here they are:




























here are a coupla build pics on the kicks, note they are open bakced to vent into the stock kick area and carpet, and a crap load of modeling clay, along with dampening, resides in each kick panel to kill resonance. (if you are famaliar with van ayken clay packages, i used 7 packages between the two). the whole thing was then wrapped in blacke suede for a stealthy, understated apperance.



















the reference tweeters were installed off axis in the stock A pillar location, i played with a few location ideas, including on axis by molding off of hte little dash vents you see, but in the end, settled on this location, as it gave pretty dran nice stage height and depths.

the stock A pillar material was impossible to duplicate, its basically a grey/beige flocking, all the material i can find was either too gray or too beige, so instead, we decided to match the dash and doors with black vinyl.





































two build pics showing the A pillars, molded, and then vinyled:



















as the car features zapco DC reference gear, the tuning cable for the amps comes out of hte center console, and plugs into a laptop for tuning:










and finally, a full snapshot of hte front:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

moving to the trunk ,again, the idea here is just to do a clean stleathy install, no emphasis on showy, or lighting or any of that...here is the view when you open the trunk initially:



















a modified 4080enclosures subbox sits on the driver side, and then the stock trunk mat is fully in place.

pop off the trunk mat, and you see that a center rack has been built out and trimmed in black vinyl, with raised lettering on the center cover



















and finally, lift out the cover for hte sub and the amps, and here is what you see...

an image dynamics IDMAX10 sub its in the subbox (hence hte need for the remolding of hte box to accomodate it), and three zapco DC refernce amps sits belowt he floor.

350.2 2 x 100 for tweets
1000.4 bridged 2x500!!!! for midbass
1100.1 1x1100 for the idmax

again, nothing fancy just straightforward.




























and finally, here is the modified 4080 box, a new top baffle was molded in, spacing out about 2" so the idmax can fit:










and the wiring pics of the amps:










overall, i am pretty darn pleased with the outcome of this car, midbass is VERY solid, and so effortless with so much power on them, the stage is hovering above the dash, very well centered and focused, with good widths and depth, with leon's tuning, it sounds very natural, good detail and smooth highs...the max also provides plenty of bottom end. 

i sat in the car today for a hour just listening to it after taking the pics hehe


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

hey wait a minute- aren't you the guy who did my car you said mine was one of the best I guess you gotta love the one your with LOL

J/K - man it looks great

is it using the DRZ or the amps for tuning? I see the laptop, so I assume the amps, but inquiring minds want to know


----------



## mavster (Dec 13, 2007)

Bing, definately sick install...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Quick question, what's the concept of putting drivers, namely the tweets so far axis? If you go thru the trouble of building custom mounting for them why not angle them in a but to keep some wash off the windshield and direct more sound to the listener?


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

I'll repeat the sentiment I recently saw here: you are the only person besides myself I would ever let touch my car.

The redundancy in processing b/w the Clarion and DC's seems like a waste of $ to me, but damn nice gear.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

chad said:


> Quick question, what's the concept of putting drivers, namely the tweets so far axis? If you go thru the trouble of building custom mounting for them why not angle them in a but to keep some wash off the windshield and direct more sound to the listener?


I think this _passes_ for most people since the stronger on axis is lost across the dash and you are left with a diffused direct and reflected off axis source that showers that whole area making it _appear_ as a single point source.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

capnxtreme said:


> I'll repeat the sentiment I recently saw here: you are the only person besides myself I would ever let touch my car.
> 
> The redundancy in processing b/w the Clarion and DC's seems like a waste of $ to me, but damn nice gear.


Not really, the Clarion unit acts as an excellent preamp and excellent upsampling DAC that feeds the Zapcos who have a feature rich DSP.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

t3sn4f2 said:


> I think this _passes_ for most people since the stronger on axis is lost across the dash and you are left with a diffused direct and reflected off axis source that showers that whole area making it _appear_ as a single point source.


You work for Bose don't you?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

chad said:


> You work for Bose don't you?


They didn't want to hire me, said I bullshitted too much


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for making me feel like **** about my install  That's a nice clean install, I hope I can make it to the bbq to have a listen.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks guys...to answer some questions:

1. the tuning is done solely through the amps, the DRZ is used as a really nice pre-amp in this case.

2. the whole point tweets on axis/off axis thing is a bit funny, to me at least, there is no chance i can even come close to debating theory with any of you, but all i know is, off aixs like this is not the devil, at least not to my ears, and i am far from the only person who do this kind of tweeter configuration, maybe Eng can explain it a little better from a theory standpoint han i can...but when i had it in the car aiming and testing, on axis did not really yield, tomy ears at least, any significant improvements, infact, i felt the depths and overall staging and imaging was better this way...so...

coupled with the fact that I think on axis tweeter mount on A pillars is ugly as heck, its a relatively easy decision for me. I know most of those on this forum are after the ultimate of the ultimate in SQ and perhaps in that case, on axis tweet is the only way to go, but I, and most of my customers, when i show them on axis tweeter mounts, refuse to have a tumor stuck in their A pillar 

sorry if this offends some people but i am just stating my opinoin hehe...i think the only time i will do on axis tweets is either on the dash somehow or if the natural curvature of the stock A pillar makes it cosmeticaly acceptable to me or my customers, or if they specifically demand to have it done, then all i can do is do what i am being told


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Damn u Bing... your really making it hard for me to downgrade from my DC's to PDX's! Nice work...


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Very nice. Very clean.
I just got the same amps ordered today.
2 1000.1 for each cw-12
1 1000.4 foa pair of RB-13.2

Wish I was going to be at the BBQ to see this car in person...

ANT


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

chad said:


> Quick question, what's the concept of putting drivers, namely the tweets so far axis? If you go thru the trouble of building custom mounting for them why not angle them in a but to keep some wash off the windshield and direct more sound to the listener?


IMO, I always get better depth aiming tweeters like that. You give up a little top end extension, though.. Which is fine to me..


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Just one word of advice about those kicks. GET RID OF THE DAMN VAN AYKEN MODELING CLAY IMMEDIATELY!!!

If you look through my install log you'll notice I used about 10 pounds of it in each door for my midbass install. I found out recently it turns into runny, soupy, mud butt diarrhea in temps above 85 degrees F. It will make an absolute mess of that car if left in extreme heat.

Just thought I'd warn you. Foxpro5 had a good alternative modeling clay. But, for the life of me I can't remember what it is. I've recently changed over to super scuply stuff. Kinda expensive but won't harden unless your vehicles interior exceeds 275 degrees F. That and it's much less oily. I think its safe so far.

Oh, stellar work BTW...

Good day.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Your work always amazes me! You and I really need to talk about doing a build in another vehicle of mine


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

dual700 said:


> IMO, I always get better depth aiming tweeters like that. You give up a little top end extension, though.. Which is fine to me..


IF the dash were symmetrical then I can understand, and trust me, I TOTALLY understand the tumor thing  BUT the hump for the gauge pod can and will act as a waveguide and cause ER issues. In my original design I planned the whole top end around the predictable dispersion of a particular tweet and corrected with EQ, for one side it worked wonderfully, for the drivers side I had issues, big time. I tried an a-pillar scheme to back them off a bit from that hump, the problem was then compounded by the glass, still had issues with the darn gauge pod . Now, I DID notice more depth but that was greatly offset by tremendous amounts of listener fatigue and lack of intelligibility, others noticed this too as I though I was being biased. I ended up ditching those tweets and used ones with better dispersion, and again tried them in the pillars, and experienced the same fatigue issues due to reflection, I retained the stock sail panel position and soon plan to bring them in more on-axis, which I suspect will not look too far from stock.......................

Just sharing my findings.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Chad.....

What were your x-over points on the mids and tweets?


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Almost forgot.....excellent work once again Bing.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

GlasSman said:


> Chad.....
> 
> What were your x-over points on the mids and tweets?


All over hell and back, Tried from 1.6K up to 4K, mids from 1.6K to letting them naturally roll-off.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

WOW!

Very nice G!!

I'm still having trouble w/ my setup : (

Should have had it done right the first time!


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

chad said:


> IF the dash were symmetrical then I can understand, and trust me, I TOTALLY understand the tumor thing  BUT the hump for the gauge pod can and will act as a waveguide and cause ER issues. In my original design I planned the whole top end around the predictable dispersion of a particular tweet and corrected with EQ, for one side it worked wonderfully, for the drivers side I had issues, big time. I tried an a-pillar scheme to back them off a bit from that hump, the problem was then compounded by the glass, still had issues with the darn gauge pod . Now, I DID notice more depth but that was greatly offset by tremendous amounts of listener fatigue and lack of intelligibility, others noticed this too as I though I was being biased. I ended up ditching those tweets and used ones with better dispersion, and again tried them in the pillars, and experienced the same fatigue issues due to reflection, I retained the stock sail panel position and soon plan to bring them in more on-axis, which I suspect will not look too far from stock.......................
> 
> Just sharing my findings.



Dashmat it, senor


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

dual700 said:


> Dashmat it, senor


Dashmat does not cover the winders, thankfully  That's where most of my issues were, (tries towels)


----------



## Skierman (Mar 3, 2008)

Great install and wonderful layout. Not overstated and works well.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks guys.

as far as van aykan clay goes, i have had the same clay in my cars for two of the hotter weeks now here in norcal (over 90) and wen i removed it to do some work to my car the other day, i noticed, very litle melting or any change.

what my theory is, the door acts as an oven with the outter skin heatin up, but inside the kicks, it seem to not gear nearly as hot...

what do you think?

b


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> thanks guys.
> 
> as far as van aykan clay goes, i have had the same clay in my cars for two of the hotter weeks now here in norcal (over 90) and wen i removed it to do some work to my car the other day, i noticed, very litle melting or any change.
> 
> ...


Hopefully you are correct. Just stating my personal experiences from using it in my dash and in the doors.

Ge0


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

btw

chad: i am one of those guys who aboslutely HATES too much highs, any amount of stuff makes me cringe, my ears fatigue super fast, just ask Eng hehe, me and him have super similar taste...whcih is why i wonder why none of these A pillar off axis installs i have done, ever came even close to being harsh, again i am abolsutely clueless when it comes to the theories of sound and why this is so, but honestly, this is definetly the truth. 

Carlos: i heard about your issues, you going to be at Marv's I will go check it out.

b


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Ge0 said:


> Hopefully you are correct. Just stating my personal experiences from using it in my dash and in the doors.
> 
> Ge0



yeha, i am going to remove my kicks again on friday when i detail my car, i will check it again...thanks for the headsup , i read about the troubles before, but so far so good, i wouldnt put it in the doors or anywhere where the sun directly heats up one of hte panels it contacts with thats for usre, i do know it turns soft when its hot hehe

waht htis other alterntive that is immune to heat? i wuld love to move to that

b


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

So this is your own car?  Ballin w/ bigass kicks and a clutch.

Is that the factory nav? How does that integrate?


----------



## xclusiv3 (Jun 18, 2008)

damn thats nice...gotta show it to my cuzin


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

no no, this is not my car 

a G35 is too slow for my taste  har har har...

i do have even bigger kicks in my car though...i should have pics of it up this weekend

b


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> chad: i am one of those guys who aboslutely HATES too much highs, any amount of stuff makes me cringe, my ears fatigue super fast, just ask Eng hehe, me and him have super similar taste...whcih is why i wonder why none of these A pillar off axis installs i have done, ever came even close to being harsh, again i am abolsutely clueless when it comes to the theories of sound and why this is so, but honestly, this is definetly the truth.


That's EXACTLY why I commented  It's not that I don't like them (top end) I like them linear and not peaky and those are the issues I was having in 3 different A-Pillar experiments, a ragged response that at some point would tear my head off. Normally the portion of the spectrum that constitutes "too much highs" is where a driver does BETTER off-axis with the tippy-top falling on it's face rather early off-axis. By bringing them in I have found that I can further tone them down a tad by simply bringing the levels down and eliminate a ton of energy buildup (makes a huge difference) even though YOU are not receiving the direct energy it is building up... somewhere.. and likely not being dispersed. In an instance or two here I have noted that I suffer and am recovering from Hyperacusus, this makes me uber sensitive at certain frequency ranges, this could attribute to why I don't like audio coming off of a windshield, I am also sensitive to phase and ER issues. 

It's 6 of one, half dozen of the other. I like them canted in towards me, and if I'm spending THAT kind of money on fine drivers I wanna hear them as they were intended, BUT I totally agree with not wanting a goiter coming out of the a-pillar, even recessing them before angling can cause issues with half of the tweeter shouting down a paper towel tube but if I had more A-Pillars and time I'd be willing to experiment with that, time to hit up the rice-boy community for more interior parts (ricers love to gut these cars, because as we all know, removing your a-pillars in a all-motor setup gains you 26 HP  ) Thus is why I have sail panels galore  The other option is bringing the tweets in more by modding sail panels, it ain't bad now, honda kinda thought it out, I just think it could be better. I'll keep you informed, maybe do some graphing with the tweets mounted in different places up there.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yeha i hear ya hehe... a partially recessed on axis is a good idea, nad i would do it, screw these new cars and their side air bags


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> screw these new cars and their side air bags


Grrrrr, It's a conspiracy


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

chad said:


> Dashmat does not cover the winders, thankfully  That's where most of my issues were, (tries towels)


Chad, you might wanna try sheepwool/lambskin dashmat   

I guess Bing, Chad, and myself are having "old man's ears" syndrome   
I can't stand ribbons either  After 20 minutes of listening, I get my ears ringing...LOL

I do want to put large format tweeters on new civic 4 doors, though.. That triangle opening is very tempting, hehehehehe.
Shave the dash? LOL


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

dual700 said:


> Chad, you might wanna try sheepwool/lambskin dashmat
> 
> I guess Bing, Chad, and myself are having "old man's ears" syndrome
> I can't stand ribbons either  After 20 minutes of listening, I get my ears ringing...LOL
> ...


Mine is from another incident involving mother nature  But I _am_ getting old :blush:

I can't bring myself to having a dashmat, one reason is the same reason I took the plastic off my sofa  Another reason is that here in Korn Kuntry the dust and allergens are horrible, it would immediately fill up, I have to clean the dash weekly to keep me from looking like a chain-smoking pig. And again, i just don't like the way it looks, I'd go to [gasp] kickpanels before I resorted to a dashmat. Which is why I have kick mounted tweets in the truck


----------



## edwelly (Mar 29, 2006)

Bing, I must say I have come to expect nothing but a fantastic and well integrated install from you. This one is wonderful as always. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

chad said:


> Mine is from another incident involving mother nature  But I _am_ getting old :blush:
> 
> I can't bring myself to having a dashmat, one reason is the same reason I took the plastic off my sofa  Another reason is that here in Korn Kuntry the dust and allergens are horrible, it would immediately fill up, I have to clean the dash weekly to keep me from looking like a chain-smoking pig. And again, i just don't like the way it looks, I'd go to [gasp] kickpanels before I resorted to a dashmat. Which is why I have kick mounted tweets in the truck


OMG!
Bing, you, and me, are all smokers! ROFLMAO!   3 grumpy old men?
Don't smoke in the car, so you will roll up the window and get less dirt, hahah


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

dual700 said:


> OMG!
> Bing, you, and me, are all smokers! ROFLMAO!   3 grumpy old men?


GET OFF MY GRASS you worthless punks!

Pull your pants up, Tie your shoes..... When I was a kid...........

Yup, just the other night I caught myself on the porch yelling at kids, neighbor looks over and sez "Kinda makes you feel like an old fart doesn't it?"


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i am still in denial about being old  haha Eng your dad asked me if i was the same age as you, and i asked, what year was eng born, and then he told me and i was like, hmm damn Eng IS old! while i just feel old!! 

find me a car audio installer who doesnt smoke and i will find you an indo guy who is willing to fly to norcal for fishcakes but is unwilling to do so to tune a freinds car!!!

oh wait...


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Great work as per usual Bing. I'll be looking forward to giving this car a listen at the BBQ. But good God! 500 watts X 2 on the mids?? Talk about uber headroom.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

chad said:


> GET OFF MY GRASS you worthless punks!
> 
> Pull your pants up, Tie your shoes..... When I was a kid...........
> 
> Yup, just the other night I caught myself on the porch yelling at kids, neighbor looks over and sez "Kinda makes you feel like an old fart doesn't it?"


Ahahahah!
Going to work today, I heard on the radio:
Signs when you are old:
That is exactly what I heard: Get outta my yard, punk!


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> i am still in denial about being old  haha Eng your dad asked me if i was the same age as you, and i asked, what year was eng born, and then he told me and i was like, hmm damn Eng IS old! while i just feel old!!
> 
> find me a car audio installer who doesnt smoke and i will find you an indo guy who is willing to fly to norcal for fishcakes but is unwilling to do so to tune a freinds car!!!
> 
> oh wait...



Ouch! :blush:


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

nice install... i got a question, i was wondering where u buy the blue abs plastic u use to make your kicks from?

thnanks


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i get mine from select products, its not ABS, i find abs way too annoying to work with, its low-temp plastic, you heat it up briefly and its much more flexbile and easy to use


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Smoking is for gay people.


----------



## iyamwutiam (Nov 20, 2006)

Depends what your smoking


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Vestax said:


> Smoking is for gay people.


oh when i got your wedding invitation i had NO idea you were waiting on this new law to be passed to get THAT kind of wedding done!


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> oh when i got your wedding invitation i had NO idea you were waiting on this new law to be passed to get THAT kind of wedding done!


I know, man! Poor Anthony.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> oh when i got your wedding invitation i had NO idea you were waiting on this new law to be passed to get THAT kind of wedding done!


The Date: TBA should have been the dead giveaway


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

When I meet the owner of this G35 this Saturday, he's gonna think we're all a bunch of weird fvcks. 

On the same note, I normally would retaliate but it's hard to make a come back since 
a.) chad and eng are a bunch old fogeys, bing is not (he just acts old). 
b.) bing and eng smoke the girly cigarettes (virginia slim I bet) and I can picture chad smoking lights 
c.) thread dumping wankers talk to each other in threads.... I happen to get caught in it... 
so.... too bad chad doesn't live here in CA, I would've sent him a wedding invitation. Then you ladies can continue your yaya sisterhood bonding in person.....


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

dont worry anthony, we can all get together on saturday and bash Eng since he decided to put family over car audio and not come to Marvs


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> i get mine from select products, its not ABS, i find abs way too annoying to work with, its low-temp plastic, you heat it up briefly and its much more flexbile and easy to use


thanks alot!


----------

